

How One Small Company Is Using QR Codes - hamiltonchan
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/220359

======
rdl
This is even more useful for wines primarily marketed through AOC, vs. the
specific vineyard. I have a hard time figuring out who made a specific
Chauteuneuf du Pape even when I see the label; my general selection criteria
includes "label with cute animal on it", since that's simple.

